# Burlington, WI - 2018 New Holland T4.75 with Cyclone inverted snowblower



## Jakeizzy (Feb 18, 2019)

Selling my setup-
75 hp, 180 hrs, loader, provonost cyclone inverted snowblower with wings $50,000.00


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice machine, GLWS. May have better luck with Snow Tractor Mafia group on FB.


----------



## Jakeizzy (Feb 18, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

